
Why is LTE equipment being installed in an Apple Store? - eaxitect
http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/16/why-is-lte-equipment-being-installed-in-an-apple-store/
======
brk
tl;dr: nobody is really sure, but speculation is rampant.

